# Carlack Glass Finish - Avoid, it's total rubbish



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I hate to write threads like this but I feel compelled after such a poor experience and waste of money - dont want others to fall into the same trap.

I've used the original Carlack glass sealant (white bottle) for many many years and have been a big fan. It was easy, cheap, very effective and pretty much foolproof. Used it on loads of cars and never a single issue. So, when it ran out it was a no brainer to replace it. I noticed it was a new branding and yellow and red bottle in line with all the recent Carlack stuff but everything suggested no changes....

Sadly the new product must have been changed somehow as its total crap - it looks and applies the same but just doesnt work. I've tried it on numerous cars including brand new ones, used every glass cleaner I can find to prep it, including the Carlack cleaner amd IPA, machine polishing the screen, you name it, tried leaving it 10 mins and up to an hour, tried layering it and just about everything I can think of and the stuff just doesn't make the water bead up and run off. After 1 wet journey there is zero effect and no amount of cleaning afterwards will bring up the effect again. Stupidly persevered for a couple of months and no amount of application would get it to work. The same car that happily had perfect results with the old bottle wont produce a single bead of water any more. Total rubbish so either the formulation is not the same or I have a bottle of clear liquid with no active ingredients 

So I bought a bottle of good old Nanolex Urban that I havent tried since Florian kindly sent me a sample to test when it first launched, and surprise surprise I have perfect performance again. Cleaned with a couple of different cleaners to remove whatever might have been left from before, IPA wipedown and follow the simple instructions and both cars have perfectly sealed glass again in todays downpours.

So, avoid the Carlack rubbish and treat yourself to the Nanolex Urban instead. I hope they didnt screw up any of the other Carlack products recently but I cant say I'll be bothering to try them again. Rant over


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Never used the stuff but very strange for it not to work, I'm guessing a dodgy bottle, have you contacted the supplier?

Gonz.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

It seems from a few posts here I'm not the only one... I was going to contact the seller but cant quite remember which one supplied it and seem to have deleted the emails. Then I'd have to pay to send it back and it all just seems easier to bin it frankly.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fair play, live and learn. 


Gonz.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I had the same problem, see here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386279&highlight=carlack

I assumed I had the bottle for some time and it had "gone off". I found my order on CYC and I bought it August 2016, so not long ago at all.

After failing multiple times like you, I purchased GTechniq G1 and it has been brilliant. Not cheap though at £10 for 15ml.

I have since purchased AngelWax H2Go, used it on the missus car and the results were very good, just a question how long it lasts. It only costs £5 for 100ml so even if it only lasts 2 months it is great value.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Used the new one once then through it away rubbish, then turn to Nanolex Urban sealant excellent for your glass.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I applied my Carlack to my car in September and it is still going strong. Maybe you got a dodgy batch.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Weirdly, I've found Carlack Glass Sealant (in the yellow and red bottle, in my case bough from Polished Bliss in about May 2015) to be excellent and last very well indeed. Given your description I'd have to suppose a bad batch of product.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dal84 said:


> I had the same problem, see here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386279&highlight=carlack
> 
> ...





chongo said:


> Used the new one once then through it away rubbish, then turn to Nanolex Urban sealant excellent for your glass.


Interesting its not just me then, and its not like I was new to Carlack or didnt know how to apply it either.

They clearly have/had some QC issues going on....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Carlack did get bought over. Dot know if the formula changed.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

A bit of a harsh subject line to be honest mate, even if it is your opinion. I've used the exact product and have never had any problems with it. I find it incredibly easy to apply and beads from around 25mph at the start and is still going strong (albeit needs about 40mph) after several months. I'm on my second bottle and never had any issues with either. 
The fact yours by admission gives "zero effect" surely suggests it's a fault with a batch rather than a change in formula as you're implying. 
Also if you contacted whatever seller it was you purchased from, with a faulty product you wouldn't need to pay to post back and would have probably sent you a replacement to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

Carlack Glass finish comes to the UK in 200L barrels and is dispensed into bottles using a dedicated filling machine. There is no way a couple of bottles can be bad when it all comes from the same batch otherwise there would be hundreds of complaints. I can only imagine the cause is down to application issues due to contaminates on the glass.


----------

